
Show HN: GreyNoise Visualizer – Monitor Internet-wide scan and attack traffic - a_morris
https://viz.greynoise.io/
======
a_morris
Short video showing basic usage:
[https://vimeo.com/351627637](https://vimeo.com/351627637)

~~~
A2017U1
this is real neat do you have plans to monetize it or more a hobby thing?
Think you could do well, the space could do with some competitors.

~~~
a_morris
Thanks!

Yup- we've actually been monetizing it for about two years now. Our customers
pay us for 1) significant API usage and 2) commercial rights to the data. The
visualizer is really more of a way to get people excited and get their feet
wet in the data.

